# biting my pants?



## RubyLestrange (Jul 11, 2011)

I just got Pocket this past wednesday, and things have been going really good, she's sweet and cuddly and likes to sleep in my pockets. 

I had her out today and she was running around the floor, and climbing on me a bit when she decided to nip at my foot... It wasn't like "GRRR I HATE YOU DIE!!!!" kind of bite, it was just a nip and then she proceeded to bit and tug and shake the hem of my pants? 

What should I take this as?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Normal Hedgehog behavior in my mind, probably a scent on your pants and socks, Hedgies love strange odors at least mine to they go nuts around arm pits and feet, I think its weird and cute lol


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Normal Hedgehog behavior in my mind, probably a scent on your pants and socks, Hedgies love strange odors at least mine to they go nuts around arm pits and feet, I think its weird and cute lol


I second this. Milly loves chewing on my fiance's shirts! It's not mean chewing, it's just very persistent. She gets really into it sometimes, to the point where she doesn't even notice if I slide my hand under her to move her away. :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman occasionally does this as well. If there's a really interesting smell on my clothes, he'll drop everything he's doing, claw at it, rub his nose in it, then chomp, tug, and chew at it until he starts anointing. It's incredibly weird the first few times you see it, but this sounds like "normal" hedgie behaviour. :lol:


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

Completely normal, I'd say.
Westley loves to bite mine, and my friends, clothes, especially jeans right around the zipper if hes sitting in your lap. If there's a little hump where clothes have bunched up, he latches on and pulls as hard as he can (much like a dog would when playing tug-o-war, he shakes his head and everything). I was wearing a jacket that had a cloth belt around it and he decided to bite it so hard he literally left a hole the size of his tooth in it!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I have two or three shirts that are now hedgie-holed :lol: They love certain smells! They all LOVE chewing on my jeans, and Igs will do the same thing with pillows, upholstery, rugs, etc-- they're very silly little animals.  But it's not aggression at all-- they're just playing and/or like the smell.


----------

